# Problems with security/gnupg update



## vand777 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi all,

I faced a problem when updating security/gnupg today.


```
===>   gnupg-2.0.16_3 depends on shared library: ksba.17 - not found
===>    Verifying install for ksba.17 in /usr/ports/security/libksba
===>   Returning to build of gnupg-2.0.16_3
Error: shared library "ksba.17" does not exist
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/gnupg.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/gnupg.
```

I re-installed security/libksba but it didn't help.  Ports tree is up-to-date.

Any advice how to solve the problem?


----------



## rexxor (Dec 16, 2010)

*Create symlink*

hi, you must create symlink

```
cd /usr/local/lib/
ln -s /usr/local/lib/libksba.so.18 libksba.so.17
```
and recompile gnupg and others


----------



## SirDice (Dec 16, 2010)

rexxor said:
			
		

> hi, you must create symlink
> cd /usr/local/lib/
> ln -s /usr/local/lib/libksba.so.18 libksba.so.17
> and recompile gnupg and others



No, no, no, NO! Don't EVER do that!


----------



## vand777 (Dec 16, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> No, no, no, NO! Don't EVER do that!



What would you recommend?


----------



## Thorny (Dec 16, 2010)

vand777 said:
			
		

> What would you recommend?


First: Really never do this!

Just a guess: i would update the portstree and ports and then i would try the port security/libksba before compiling gnupg.


----------



## vand777 (Dec 16, 2010)

I've just updated the ports tree and see that a new version of security/gnupg has been released few hours ago. Upgrading to the new version right now. I hope that the problem will be solved in this version. 

Will keep you updated.


----------



## vand777 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thorny said:
			
		

> Just a guess: i would update the portstree and ports and then i would try the port security/libksba before compiling gnupg.



I did this few hours ago and it didn't work. But now the new version (it was released just minutes/hours ago) fixed the bug. This topic can be marked as "solved".

Thank you, everybody!


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 16, 2010)

vand777 said:
			
		

> What would you recommend?



If libksba.so.18 was missing but version 17 was installed, it means you need to update that port **and all the ports that depend on it** (see Upgrading FreeBSD Ports for more detail).

Soft-linking an earlier version as a later one is deceiving the system.  It may work sometimes, for some things, but it's patching over one problem with another problem.

http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/fakelib/fastfakelib is a little Ruby program I slapped together a while back to detect these fake libraries.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 16, 2010)

A few minutes ago /usr/ports/UPDATING got updated:


> 20101216:
> AFFECTS: users of security/libksba
> AUTHOR: glarkin@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...


----------

